# selling soap and Lotion



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im excited...Ive been making soap for quite a few years for my family. A friend encouraged me to do more...to sell my goats milk soap and goats milk lotion! I added a page to my web site and I posted a few pix of my goods on severalface book sights....I was contacted my a lady who was opening a cute shop in Hico Texas and wanted to see my goods in her shop!! Wow..I was excited and nervous...But I did it and my first week end there sold nearly $80 worth!...I went in today and had to restock.. (see pic of current display)
I know not every day will be like that and there will be many times when sells are slow..but it was an encouraging first 2 days ...I will be doing several Christmas booths with my daughter who makes soy candles and chochet items...I cant wait to see my stuff disappear!!

Also I just bought five large acrylic stands to help disply my goods better..cost me $8 and a bar of soap!! Here is a pic of it with my soap on it!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's awesome that is half the reason we got into dairy goats, my daughter wants to make and sell soap during high school instead of working fast food or something. The half is I am allergic to cow's milk, So we will see how she likeds it once we get milk and see if she actually sticks with it. 
Congrat to you! I love your display and I hope they sell like hot cakes. I bet they will too especially around Christmas Time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice display! 
I've thought of adding lotion to my hobby but it seems that the state regulations require a bit too much involvement


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh bummer! You know lotion bars are made just like lip balm..equal parts of shea butter, Bees wax and one other oil of choice : ) I like using calendula infused Olive oil...or sweet almond oil, also infused with calendula...which is great for dry winter skin..: ) I sold a ton last year at a christmas fair!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish you all the best with your business venture 
Your display is lovely BTW


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice. And good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks every one!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. I hope you sell out.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! That is wonderful, Cathy! Congratulations, and I hope your soaps and lotions sell out.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love!! great timing for Christmas. I bet everything will well out quickly!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's great! Good luck!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

That's wonderful!! I have one suggestion: Check your insurance for liability coverage. We plan to sell soap and lotion next spring, and were advised by our insurance agent that at least in our state liability insurance is required not only for raw milk sales but also milk products such as lotion and soap. I know it seems silly , but better to check than not.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...a friend gave me a source..its like $500 a year for insurance...right now I have a liabiltiy discaimer I hope is good for now lol



> DISCLAIMER:
> Such an ugly word, disclaimer..but because life is what it is I need to have one. So here it is...
> 
> I work hard to create and maintain clean sterile equiptment, tools and enviorment to ensure a safe product. I use raw goats milk in my soaps and loions. I use Preservitives in my lotions to keep it healthy, By purchasing and/ or using my product, you are doing so at your own risk. I can not be held responsable for negative reaction to any product I make and sell...please know your allergies and senstivities. If you ever have a problem with anything you buy from me, please contact me and make me aware of the problem. I will be happy to replace any product you are unhappy with due to defect of some sort..I do not exchange or replace or refund monies for product you dont like due to the scent. Again, this is a home made product line, purchase and use at your own risk...thank you so much....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nicely worded disclaimer! I like it...


----------

